# "HOT HOLE"- monroe power plant



## rootbeer (Feb 22, 2006)

Has anyone got info on fishing the warm water discharge at the end of Front St. during the winter/early spring? Have had a blast there April-June with catfish and silvers ( in a boat). Want to try it early on-soon as I can figure out how to get access. Sadly my beloved old "woody" was sold last year for college tuition for one of my daughters. Got a canoe I was going to try and get in there with. Any advice on access and what to expect would be much appreciated!


----------

